# ABT's



## billbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Can someone direct me to a recipe & cooking times for ABT's? They look so awsome I need to try them!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is a link to a previous great post on them. You can also cut them in half, stuff them and wrap in a half strip of bacon. ABT's can be fixed many different ways to ones own taste, one of the reasons they RULE! (the main reason is the taste)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hread.php?t=15


----------



## billbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you WV!


----------

